# Fetchmail Multidrop smtphost



## nieloo (20. April 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde!
ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Fetchmail. Fetchmail holt ein Sammelpostfach ab, funktioniert auch sehr gut. jetzt möchte ich die mails allerdings nicht lokal ausliefern, sondern an einen smtphost weitergeben, hier meine fetchmailrc

set postmaster "postmaster"
set nobouncemail
set nospambounce
set properties ""
poll  server protocol POP3 timeout 30
user "username" password "passwd" to *
options fetchall warnings 3600
antispam 571 550 501 554

die mails landen im moment alle im Postmaster-Postfach:
Fechmail output:
fetchmail: POP3> LIST 2
fetchmail: POP3< +OK 2 4681
fetchmail: POP3> RETR 2
fetchmail: POP3< +OK 4681 octets
reading message Postfach@pop.server.de:2 of 2 (4681 octets)
fetchmail: SMTP> MAIL FROM:<absender@absender.de> SIZE=4681
fetchmail: SMTP< 250 2.1.0 <absender@absender.de>... Sender ok
fetchmail: SMTP> RCPT TO:<postmaster@localhost>
fetchmail: SMTP< 250 2.1.5 <postmaster@localhost>... Recipient ok
fetchmail: SMTP> DATA
fetchmail: SMTP< 354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself
#************************************************.**************************************.***************************.*********************fetchmail: SMTP>. (EOM)
fetchmail: SMTP< 250 2.0.0 j3KAUFpx005731 Message accepted for delivery

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------

